# B14 owners in PA?



## Guest (Sep 27, 2002)

Hey guys, I am new to the forum and was wondering if there are any B14 owners in PA or anywhere close, let me know, thanks


----------



## AlphaSpeed (Jun 23, 2002)

Where in PA??


----------



## metareqa (Sep 1, 2002)

Central PA here, welcome guys


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2002)

i live in the Williamsport area of Pennsylvania, (central)


----------



## Ickys SE-R (Sep 2, 2002)

Morrisville here..


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2002)

Im not a b14 owner but i am a b15 owner from York Pa if you guys wanna hook up let me know here or at [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2002)

*Lanc*

Lancaster PA......here......south central......se of harrisburg


----------



## seRpwr (Jul 30, 2002)

*Se-r in southeastern pa*

Anyone from southeastern pa.. Philly, Lansdale, ect....


----------



## ian (Jun 27, 2002)

Well, Im the pa meet man  Anyways yeah reading in the house over here...SERCAS coming back yall and you better join when me and david are in charge of it! Also well, welcome to PA, the state with the most powerful B14 in the Eastern Seaboard. 500WHP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i'm in the bucks county (right outside of philadelphia) seRpwr, we've talked on AIM quite a few times and i never realized you were so damn close. thats awesome man -- why dont we meet up sometime and kick some ricer ass!


----------



## seRpwr (Jul 30, 2002)

Ok who is forming the meet....


----------



## ian (Jun 27, 2002)

We are doing a campout/autocross on June 14th and 15th!!! I already have sites reserved at a small campground. The autocross is on the 15th at Penn National Race Track P-Lot near Hershey, PA I am working on having a Nissan-only class for that date and the night before will be filled with beer guzzling and shenanigans! Please e-mail me for more info...everyone's welcome becaue the more the merrier!
[email protected]


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

I hail from Thorndale, about an hour west of Philly


----------



## ian (Jun 27, 2002)

campout campout! We gotta get some peoples together so we can have a lot of money to be won!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ickys SE-R (Sep 2, 2002)

I would Def be there if I had a working car!! I need a trans...Anyone???


----------



## ian (Jun 27, 2002)

JGY has em for 450


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

HARRISBURG PA right here.... you guys are always welcome to come out and chill wit me and the rest of WRTEAM (shamless plug)

we are always up to some kind of shananigans and more nissans would be nice! 

check us out www.wrteam.com 

Also you can register (soon i think) for our show online


----------



## ian (Jun 27, 2002)

thought yer car was getting parted out? What ever happened to those camber plates?


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Yeeeeeahhh!!! Look at all the PA people!!!! Manytoys, Im in East Earl, right outside New Holland! Great to see another Lancaster County-er!


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Originally from Middletown PA. Live in Baltimore now. Moving to Cherry Hill NJ in about 1 week. Dam I wish I could make it to the autocross at Penn National.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

rkeith said:


> *Yeeeeeahhh!!! Look at all the PA people!!!! Manytoys, Im in East Earl, right outside New Holland! Great to see another Lancaster County-er! *


WoW - came here to check out information to change the car A LOT and I run into somebody right down the road.

New Holland - PA


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

Sorry this is weeks old Ian , yeah the OLD car WAS parted out *tear drops* but i bought ANOTHER 200sx , same color and year from Nathan , so, i've been startin ALL over AGAIN. and im keeping the camber plates cause im getting M.E. true coilovers for the car this time. but you will see the NEW 200sx at the camp out... now i just have to do ALL the body work AGAIN!


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

im from doylestown pa. (bucks county) my friend has a 300zx too so we could have a sweet meet. Hershys only like an hour and a half


----------



## ian (Jun 27, 2002)

200esex, you should come this weekend!


----------



## ian (Jun 27, 2002)

casey I gave you a call last night...did you get the message?


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

Yeah , i got your message , sorry it was like 1230pm when i got home so i didnt call back , i will call you when i get home from work ....


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

hey WRteam200sx, if you get this I tried PMing you.... your box is full!


----------



## SpecV03 (Jun 19, 2003)

Glenolden here about 5 miles southwest of Philly B-15. Just got the SE-R about a month ago so just getting started on mods but will be ready to race soon.


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Philly and South Jersey.....HOLLA!!!!!!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

BWilsor, where in throndale are you.. i live in coateville.. any mods done to you car


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

COATESVILLE!!!!!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

holy shit.. another coatesvillian... the weird thing is i never see any se-r's around....


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

ha i live out by the quarry ridge development, but alot of my time is in west coatesville at my boys house. i have a Champayne 97 se-r. not too much done to the ride, i have a Aem cold air intake, its lowered, a ghetto pacesetter exhaust(which is getting replaced), and 16" fittipaldi rims. I have plans for it, ill probably get it looking the way i like by next spring.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i dont have the much done either, i have hs header, full exhaust, custom intake and eibach prokit springs... and some neon accents... oh yea... ghetto rims that came on the car when i bought the car unfortunatly... but i will be adding cams, ur pulley, 17 exel rims, motivational rear strut mounts and rear strut tower bar soon.. and some other goodies .. i dont really know where the quary ridge development.. but i think ih have seen your car on 30 at one time or another...


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

what color is your car?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

blue with some ghetto chrome rims..


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

im not sure if i have seen it. Im thinking about getting my rims powdercoated black. hey have you advanced your timing? I need to and im not sure how to do it. Well ill talk to you later, if you see me on the road feel free t stop and say hi. peace


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

nah, i haven't advanced my timing, i dont know if you can pass emissions with it.. it raises the hydrocarbons... if you ever see my car your more than welcome to stop by.. we should try and get some cars together and chill sometime.. my car is blue with chrome 15" rims.. but im looking to get some 17" wheels after i get cams... we should try to schedule a time and place to get everyone to meet


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

yeah if everyone wants to chill sometime im down. my next mod will be getting new coilovers and the ad22vf brakes. Have you done anything to your radio yet? I have boston subs, an alpine head unit, with swiss audio components and a swiss amp. It sounds ok but im going to redo the whole system. Im tryign to open a audio store within the next 6 months so right now i can get stuff at wholesale. I was also thinking about starting up a car club in the area. What do you think? Anyway ill talk to you later. peace.



p.s.-thank god vanhorn got kicked out of town


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Dude, thatd be cool if you started a car club. 

SIDE NOTE:
And yeah. VanHorn was worthless. How come the Sixers always get guys who rocked in the prior season then they totally blow after they trade practically half the team for them!?!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

> Have you done anything to your radio yet?


not really, i have infinity 6x9 in the rear and 6 1/2s in the front and a aiwa head unit from 4 years ago but im not really into the whole system thing.. im more in the performance the show stuff.. i haven't had this car this long so i haven't done that many mods... but there will be many too come... im up for the whole chill thing, there are a few people around here from thorndale and out by gap and all that.. just to let you know i got back to school on the 20th of aug so if you guys want to meet we should do it in a few weeks..


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

yeah vanhorn completely choked in the playoffs. 
Anyway yeah i think itd be nice to start a club. I was hoping to have the business up by now so i would just kinda run the club off of the businesses name. Its a good idea, its just taking longer then i hoped.
Hey psulemon i think i saw you on 30 today. Is your car blue?


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

psulemon: Gap area, huh? Im in that area once a week or so. My GF and some friends live in that neck of the woods. You ever hit up the Parkesburg Walmart? I'd be up for meeting up sometime soon....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

> Is your car blue?


yea.. lowered and with chrome rims

yea.. that walmart is up on 10.. my friends g/f works up there.. im up for a meeting at that walmart.. give me a time and place


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

yeah i thought it was you, that was the first time i saw your car.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

200silvia... are you up to meet at walmart on 10.. rkeith would like to set up a meeting


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

yeah thats cool, friday and saturday im busy with a softball tournament and sunday i have an allstar game in the afternoon. So sunday evening on i should be good.My boy will prolly come, he has a 2001 altima but right now its wrecked so he might get a se-r also. Anyway im out, gotta go get some stuff for the tourny tomorrow but ill meet up there when you guys are free, by the way how old are you guys?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sunday night would be good with me.. im off work at 3 so anytime after is fine.. i turn 21 tomorrow on the 25th.... how bout u guys


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

well happy birthday man, you can walk into a wine a spirits now . Im 23 and feeling older by the day.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

aight... ill prolly end up bringing my friend.. but hes into muscle cars.. but we can find out if rkeith is available and we can all meet up there sunday night.. thanx for the b-day wishes


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

anyone else up to meet sunday on route 10 and 30 just let us know


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

this sunday night? The 27th? What time is good for you guys? I dont think I have anything else planned.... BTW I'll be 21 in a month but I dont drink.

Happy Birthday, psulemon! :thumbup:


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

is there anyone else that could meet up?


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Awww man, I just realized that if we meet Sunday you guys are gonna get introduced to my 200 whiles shes still busted up!  My GFs mom backed into my car and busted up the drivers door. :balls:
Ah, well....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sorry to hear that your g/f's mom hit your car.. but we will understand.. umm i guess sunday we could always meet at like 6 or 7 something like that.. im available anytime after 4 cuz i work till 3... i think it just might be a couple of us.. i dont know if anyone else lives around here.. or at least that is on this forum.. if you guys want i say like 7 at either the walmart or at arby's... let me know what you guys think


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

7 at Walmart? So far sounds good to me... Where in the PL do you want to meet? I'll try to bring a friend or so with me, tho not sure...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

hmmm.. 7 is good for me... i have no problems with that.. i will try and bring a couple of friends too.. i say we just meet in the arbys parking lot cuz its not big.... and there will only be a couple of cars..


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

alright, Arbys is cool.... I PMd a few other guys on the forum who are local or fairly local just to let them know whats going on... I doubt it will be anyone but the 3 of us and our friends tho...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

aight sounds good.. did you pm 200silvia.. but 7 at arbys is good to me...


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Damn u kids are too far out for me....we need some centralized meet someday.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

I PMd everyone who is local or semi-local... I think I sent like 5 or 6 PMs.... 
sr20jet, maybe some day we could have a larger scale meet with advance notice to everyone in the area... This meeting was kinda spur of the moment


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

hey whats up, 7 should be ok i think. I have an all star game at 3:30 close to king of prussia and im not sure what time it will be done but ill try my best. Dont worry about your car being banged up, my cars not where i want it to be either. 
oh yeah my team did alright in the tournament today. we play early in the morning so i gotta get some sleep. the sun was brutal today, man i look like sammy sosa!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

200silvia... just get there when you can... i guess we can always get some food at arbys and wait around for a little.. most games dont take too long... but we will keep an eye out for you.. good luck with ur game....


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

rkeith...just keep me noted on a pa/nj meet. I have a few nissan buds that would come down.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sr20det.. where exactly do you live


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

hey guys cant make it tommorow cuz i locked my keys in my car, so itll be a while before it gets driven.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

well doesn't that just suck


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

rkeith.. did you still want to meet or did you want to set a date in like a week or two to get a bigger turn out...


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

lol yeah i locked them in and i knew it as soon as i locked the door. Oh well i gotta shell out 40 bucks on monday to get in there. Im up for meeting another time if you want.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

im thinking around aug 9th or 10th.... this way we can start another thread and see if we can get a good place to meet and get more people


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

alright, we'll move the date... that might work out better cuz I got a couple of positive responses on the PMs I sent out.... That way we can make a thread about it and give people time to plan... So tomorrows off, thats cool, cuz the more the merrier!
silvia, sorry about the keys, man! just dont try to sabotage things for the next time!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

im thinking 2 weeks from now... on a sunday.. i think its the 10th... cuz we can always go to the parking lot by the bookstore at the end of the complex.. its the last building.. kind closest to arbys


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

psulemon...im over in south jersey(lindenwold)...i used to live in philly, i rarely go over there now.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

thats not anywhere close to cape may is it..


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Nah...Lindenwold is like 15 minutes from downtown Philly.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Yeah, the later date sounds good... I just hope my car is done by then  but it should be if every thing goes to schedule....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sr20jet..... you are about an hour from us.... we are gonna set up another date and start a new thread to get some more interest.. i believe its aug 10th at like 7 or 8 at the walmart parking lot on the corners of rt 10 and rt 30


----------



## ian (Jun 27, 2002)

boy Im glad i read this, or I would be sitting in a parking lot halfway to delaware at 7PM for no reason!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

come on now.. reading isn't that far..its only 45 minutes.. i know i go to school up there at psu.... but we are gonna do it on aug 10th at 7 or 8.. we will set a now post for that meet


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

yeah so if you role by the westend of coatesville today my car will be sitting there all day.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

right on 30 right.. cuz if i go to my friends house, i will go that ways


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

oh yea.. is aug 10th good for you and your friends


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

yeah right on 30 past lukens, i think the 10th should be fine. ill have to check the calendar


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i just had a couple of responses asking if it could be switched to kop mall... i said i would talk to you 200silvia and rkeith.. i say we find whatever brings more people in..


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

kop is fine with me, i just hate how crowded it gets there with all the construction going on. Maybe it would be better to meet at the valley forge ark rather then the mall parking lot


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

we is that at.. another concern is rkeith lives in lancaster, which kop is kinda far... but ian from reading and some from jersey could make it here easier


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

the park is a few minutes away from the mall. what about something like hibernia park. maybe not the date your thinking about but for a later date with more people. They should have plenty of space there.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

yo do you have aol instat messanger. it will be easier to talk on there


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i dont think traffic should be too bad.. it is gonna be a sunday and most things close at like 7.. as long as we can meet somewhere that there is good parking and most people can find


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

psulemon27.. but im not on it right now.. im at work and they blocked it somehow.. i have limited access.. but i should be on around 4 or 5 i have to go to sears when i get off at 3 the i will be home if you want, call 610-363-5555 thats my work number.. just say who you are..


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

so what do you think about hibernia for a later date, like in september ?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i think its doable... we would prolly have to check with them and see if you would be able to have a small crowd...


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

my old job used to have there picnics there


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

well the biggest thing is see if they allow a group of cars .. its wise set up something with them so we dont get introuble and jet get kicked out..


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

yeah we wouldnt want the park rangers acting big. The valley forge park should have some kind of parking like that too. ill have to check it out.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

are you gonna be online later around 4 or 5


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

yeah ill be on, my screen name is dragonballninja


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

prolly valley forge might be easier to find and more center


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

yo do you know anyone around here who does powdercoating


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

go to extreme performance in thorndale, ask for andy.. he knows


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

what do you plan on powder coating


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

or another thing we could always do is meet at the kop mall cuz more people know where that is and then all cruz over to valley forge park


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

my rims


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sweet... what color.. oh yea.. how did the game go


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

good plan on driving over to the park, well the rims i have now are fittipaldi flames. if you go to tires.com youll see them. The rims are aluminum and the front is polished aluminum. well im thinking a matte black and the front a shinier black.


http://www.discounttiredirect.com/direct/findWheelSizesByBrand.do?step=sizes&index=1


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i will check it later.. but i have to jet for now.. im done with work.. ill be online when i get back from sears.. i should be on in an hour or so


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

rkeith is gonna be like wtf since we have posted like 30 threads since this morning..


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

ha yeah, well im gonna go for a lil, im trying to get this door open. talk to you later


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

hey.. i was wondering if you had an instant messanger name... right now we are looking to do a large get together.. a guy from reading and some from jersey said they would come.. we are thinking of meeting at kop mall and then goin to valley forge park.. i dont know if thats a hike for you or not.. your pm box is full


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

so who has said they want to meet up and where are they from?


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

hey guys, WTF!??! theres been like 30 posts since I last posted!  
Anyways, KOP mall isnt that far... its like 30-40 mins from my house, I dont actually live in Lancaster city, just the county.... my instant messanger address is crink182 but im not on much but I will be now that way we can all work something out with this meet....


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

ha sorry about that!! I wanted to have it closer like we were talking about the other day but it seems like other people want to come too. Which is cool but we just have to find out how many people want to meet and where they are from. Then we can decide on where to meet up. Later on i think Hibernia would be a nice place to meet because they have company picnics there and whatnot, there is plenty of parking, its kinda hard to find though. Anyway if you have any suggestions let us know.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

hey terry, if the jersey people are gonna come the the kop mall is good, but if they dont then rt 10 and rt 30 would be the central location... for all of us and the ian from reading if he was gonna come..


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

yeah i guess it depends on if the jersey guys come or not because reading is only about 35-40 minutes from the walmart


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

rkeith.. PM the people from jersey and see what they say.. cuz if they aren't coming the walmart it is..


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

i just thought of something. We cant go to the park. I think the parks close at like 8. If thats the case we might have to do it at another time or just think of something else.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i was thinkin that last night too... we could just chill at the mall but i think walmart is the best choice.. im gonna start another tread to make this easier.. ill label it SE PA nissans..


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

I say we keep the walmart location.... how about southeastern instead of se... to clear confusion....


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

alright, Ill gather as many local members names as possible and PM them....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ok. but i mostly just made se pa thread so we can chat back and forth so we aren't in thead with 100 replies


----------



## ian (Jun 27, 2002)

anyone going to Maple Grove for NOPI Drags this weekend?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

so everyone that goes to the thread, go to the new thread label se pa b14 nissans and more.. i just started the thread so more people can be involved and not read 100 threads...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i wish but im not gonna be home.. try the new tread.. i started the se pa b14's nissans and more so people dont have to go through 100 treads


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Ian, when is maple grove? this coming weekend? Aug. 2nd-3rd? Maple Grove is about 10-15 mins from my house...


----------



## ian (Jun 27, 2002)

yep this coming weekend.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

hey ian, we are planning on setting up a get together on aug 20th at kop mall if you were interested.. then if people are hungry hit up hooters and just chill...


----------



## ian (Jun 27, 2002)

I gotta check my schedule...I may secure a teaching position in MD by then, so we'll see


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

aight let us know.. keith will prolly send you a PM about it.. good luck with the teaching thing though


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

hey its the 20th now? i thought we were meeting the 10th...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sorry about that.. its the 10th not the 20th


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Anyone going to the show in allentown on the 16th?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i was thinkin about.. it depends if i have to work or not though..


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

hey guys, i'm a little late for this one but i own a 96 200SX, just thought i would throw that in cuz i felt a little left out ya know


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

hey, machinehead... good to have you in our area... where in/around harrisburg are you?


----------

